# 745i-745Li, 750i, 750Li, 760Li Protection Series



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Do the current 7 series line-up have the security glass option? 
Similar to the package offered in the recent 7 series (E38), mainly in its 750iL models (protection series w/ bullet proof glass)


----------

